# I heard on the Radio this morning...



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

That smokers lose the taste of coffee...is this true?

G


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I was a smoker Fraser and to be honest, I packed in 4 weeks ago and can taste loads more in my espresso than I could when smoking. It's not just espresso, food also tastes much better.

I'm getting my nicotine still by vaping, but it cuts out all the chemicals cigarettes contain


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

D-Day for me is this weekend... Have quit several times recently but need to stick to it this time, cough is terrible!

Each time i have quit after a few weeks i can taste so much more as jason says.

Its gotta be worth quiting to just for the sake of tasting more out of my beans!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

You should really give vaping a go.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

tried that last time, just didn't do it for me, the wife likes them..

I have the spray and chewing gums and they help, its just the will power bit.

Have to quit now i have spent loads on coffee and equipment this month


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

What style was it? Disposable or refillable?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

tried both, the disposable was a joke, used it in a day! we then got a refillable one, it didn't have nicotine in it though just flavored, maybe that's what i need!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Absolutely! You can get a good set up off of amazon for £15, and 30ml of your own strength juice on 8bitvape.co.uk.

Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have spent a bit on vaping gear. It's nothing like those silly ecig things.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have up over 10 years ago. Not just the taste that improves but smell. It's one of the best things I've done giving up. I still pay myself the cash equivalent every month £95

It used to be called my non smoking fund and was first visible disposable income. But now gets absorbed by children, house, garden or car.

Bugger, I've just worked out that cash equivalent now on the price of cigs would be £182 every month.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I was spending £80+ per week and the extra cash is like a new car payment or a new espresso machine


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Smoking is a disgusting habit. I will avoid people that smoke.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The problem we have is they only cost £3 for 20, under the counter!

Its still close to £150 a month though between the two of us.

But £150 next month will get me some more bits and bobs for my coffee corner!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Dwalsh, if only it was a habit. It's extremely addictive. I know it's our choice but once it has a hold of you it's not easy and it's less a habit, more an addiction.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think its both, isn't it? Difficult combination (Non-smoker talking)

Must require some considerable determination to stop. However must surely be easier with the smoking ban in force when you consider how prolific *** smoke used to be.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That's dead right. I work on building sites and smokers were everywhere, now smokers on site are a rare bread.

I do agree with the ban. It's made giving up a little easier


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

For me getting past six month was the hard part, after that I was fine. Stopped five years ago and feel so much better for it. I've just a coffee habit now!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Smokers lose the taste of everything.

The thought of smoking when sober makes me feel sick but give me two sips of a pint and i love a snout.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha snout, I haven't heard that for years.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jason1wood said:


> That's dead right. I work on building sites and smokers were everywhere, now smokers on site are a rare bread.
> 
> I do agree with the ban. It's made giving up a little easier


Going off subject. Your a spark ain't you? Where you working and who for


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm working for a company doing the temporary electrics on building sites.

Wingate electrical, why?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I think some people have a personality that is more prone to addiction! I never got addicted to smoking no matter how much I tried!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

kikapu said:


> I think some people have a personality that is more prone to addiction! I never got addicted to smoking no matter how much I tried!!




















Well are you addicted to coffee is the big question?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I would pretty safely say not!!









I would probably have trouble giving up sugar as have massive sweet tooth but then I dont eat loads of the stuff just think life would be boring without it! All those cakes and chocolate mmmmm

Gave up alcohol for 7 years (I wasnt an alcoholic mind, was just going out and drinking way too much and way too often) and that was the hardest thing I ever did but only cause every time I went out it was the same "why you not drinking?" "well just have one?" "Go on!!?"

I love a drink or two when the mood takes me but my 4-5 nights drinking till my legs dont work anymore are long gone!!

I personally think its a bad thing to deprive yourself of anything unless its obviously doing you irreparable damage as life is for living and enjoying! So that means I will not be experimenting to see if I am addicted to coffee!!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jason1wood said:


> I'm working for a company doing the temporary electrics on building sites.
> 
> Wingate electrical, why?


Cause I'm a subbie, always got my ear to the ground.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha me too. I'm in Newcastle though.

Did work on the guildhall and the jubilee line a few years ago.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jason1wood said:


> Did work on the jubilee line a few years ago.


Ah trouble maker aye


----------

